# Cutting wood at Gerstner & Sons



## GerstnerUSA.com (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## bongodrummer (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. Is it just me, or is the CNC router extractor not working in the vid?
Cheers, Bongo.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a very cool video and a very cool product. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Neato. I had no idea shops like that still existed in the U.S. May you have another 104 years!


----------



## GerstnerUSA.com (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes you are correct... The dust collector was turned off for the video shoot. Those darn things can be loud.. It is hard to find anything made in the USA. Thanks for the great feedback! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Amazed to find home country hand made furniture still can be made and sold at a profit.
In the UK vast majority of furniture produced in computer controlled production lines from MDF and chipboard. Sold flat pack for self or contractor asembly. Any handmade furniture imported from Thailand or China where one suspects that aids destruction of rain forests.

Standard finish on board is printed foil or cheap plastic. Real wood veneer rare and expensive. Will look on Gerstners website to see their prices.

Quality furniture with dovetails etc too expensive for ordinary consumer. If you want quality, then antiques often surprising good value
johnep


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

It gives me hope, and makes me proud to see Americans taking pride in their product. Thanks.


----------

